

Common Lisp on Heroku - sgrove
https://github.com/mtravers/heroku-cl-example

======
sgrove
Although the move to the cedar stack introduced a lot of complexity, Heroku's
flexibility is really starting to shine through - I've seen work on a
smalltalk buildpack as well.

Long-term this trend is only going to accelerate, where we can _assume_ an
app-receptacle (lxc-containers, heroku's 'app', etc.) is setup properly out of
the box. There are almost no downsides to this when executed well on the
provider's side, and infinite upsides.

